# How To Mount Tillandsias?



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

What is a good way to mount Tillansias?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

There are a few ways...

I have tilly tacker adhesive in stock - As for use in a viv... I'm not so keen on that 'till a little research is done.

We use a dab of hot glue in our vivs, honestly. It holds great & looks perfect. 

People use toothpicks and wire as well - which in a cork background is fine - but it will leak/leech water into a foam background imo.

So long as a tillandsia is held in place for a month or so - it should begin to hold itself.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Hot glue is what I use as well. I let the dab sit and cool for a bit before I stick the plant to it though. It doesn't need to be scalding to be sticky.


----------

